# Will i get caught on my pre Employment Drug Test Exam Tomorrow..?



## rrrrr (Dec 28, 2011)

can you check if i am still positive for thc drug screening. i will have my drug test tomorrow and this is the results from my home test kit! thank you pls help!! just blazed!!


----------



## elenor.rigby (Dec 28, 2011)

shit man, what job are you going for that requires drug testing?


----------



## rrrrr (Dec 28, 2011)

do you think is it still positive?


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 28, 2011)

What do the read instructions say? If they are like the ones I use the answer is yes. But what can you expect smoking the day before your test? Better get some quick clean or someone else's pee, or keep looking for a new job.


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 28, 2011)

elenor.rigby said:


> shit man, what job are you going for that requires drug testing?


pretty much any job in this country. Labs are scoring the BANK!


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 28, 2011)

rrrrr said:


> do you think is it still positive?


In most cases THC will take a minimum 30 days to metabolize out of the body.


----------



## rrrrr (Dec 28, 2011)

ive stopped smoking for 33 days! and this is the result! ive researched this "(T) may vary, but it should be considered negative whenever there is even a faint pink line." but i dont know if its true... what do you guys think! ive used ACON drug test kits


----------



## heywhatsthatsmell (Dec 28, 2011)

any line is negative no matter how faint it might be. If they do a dipstick in the lab and its a weak negative they could send it out for more testing and that could fuck you. If you gotta do it, just piss atleast once that day before you go. By the looks of it youll prob b fine


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 28, 2011)

Did you or did you not say you just smoked?


----------



## loquacious (Dec 28, 2011)

Just drink a gallon of pure cranberry juice! It will work and if you can't drink cranberry than drink two gallons of water.


----------



## heywhatsthatsmell (Dec 28, 2011)

bkbbudz said:


> Did you or did you not say you just smoked?


 haha yeah I just saw that...bro if you quit for 33 days you were fine for any drug test...with that in mind if you took the test, smoked, and have another test tomorrow yoouuur boned


----------



## rrrrr (Dec 28, 2011)

the last time i smoked was november 26 2011 and i took a home test kit just now! and still wondering why the line is still fainted! can i still pass with this kind of result tomorrow?


----------



## rrrrr (Dec 28, 2011)

the last time i smoked was november 26 2011! and ill have my drug test tomorrow... is there a chance that i will fail the test?? sorry for the post! its creeping me out!


----------



## domino7 (Dec 28, 2011)

As someone else said, drink as much water as you can before your test, and don't give them your first pee of the day. You should be fine.


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 28, 2011)

Start drinking cranberry juice now LOTS of it. Drink a huge amount right before the test you may be ok.


----------



## loquacious (Dec 28, 2011)

Your bladder holds your urine so, if there is nothing but water, nothing will show up.


----------



## rrrrr (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for the help! hoping for some more comments so that i know what i should do! and be calm for tomorrows test!


----------



## heywhatsthatsmell (Dec 28, 2011)

i smoke atleast a gram every day since I moved here 4 years ago. I went home for a temp job and passed a test in 17 days and my line was reeeeallly faint but def there


----------



## loquacious (Dec 28, 2011)

Cranberry juice is better (it is amazing for urine infections) but, it is hard for a lot of people to drink that much. So, two gallons of water will work just as well. You don't need to drink it all at once and drink about 24 ounces of either water or cranberry just before the test.


----------



## rrrrr (Dec 28, 2011)

i have researched this and wandering if this is true "(T) may vary, but it should be considered negative whenever there is even a faint pink line." im just hoping that it applies to all drug test labs


----------



## rrrrr (Dec 28, 2011)

because as you can see the (T) in the THC is blurry!


----------



## Costagrow (Dec 28, 2011)

loquacious said:


> Just drink a gallon of pure cranberry juice! It will work and if you can't drink cranberry than drink two gallons of water.


+1. Try this really works!


----------



## rrrrr (Dec 28, 2011)

how many hours will i intake a gallon of water?


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 28, 2011)

I did the gallon of detox tea thing once...I stood in the tub and did my impression of a human water fountain! EWWW That's nasty!


----------



## Andrewk73 (Jan 8, 2012)

I always flush with water, and have never failed, but I never gave the first pee of the day. Btw I always drink a gallon the hours before a test.


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 11, 2012)

good luck. you might need it.


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 11, 2012)

loquacious said:


> Just drink a gallon of pure cranberry juice! It will work and if you can't drink cranberry than drink two gallons of water.


his urine will be too dilute, and that is an assumed pos/re-test. urinate a couple of times when you get up, take the test. that reading on that test is a neg......period. if you are going for a CIA job, you're fucked. if your testing for a regular gig, i think you'll be fine. personally.....i refuse to work for an employer that is concerned about my cannabis use.


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 11, 2012)

and a lot of places aren't looking at pos/neg; they're looking at levels, and many ignore low levels of THC. and.......why the rock test???? stay away from that shit......what the fuck. tweeking is nowhere, man. lose it.


----------

